# Anyone know what company runs a 5x117 bolt pattern?



## staygold (Nov 13, 2006)

I just got some BBS rims and i was told they were 5x114.... but when i messured them they seem to be 5x117??? i keep thinking i messed up the messurements but everytime i check comes to 5x117.
Anyone have input on this??
ps i messure from the outside edge of the hole to the center of the 3rd hole


----------



## JDriver1.8t (May 20, 2005)

*Re: Anyone know what company runs a 5x117 bolt pattern? (staygold)*

http://www.tirerack.com/wheels...id=92&


----------

